# Hello from VB



## sr20sleeper (Mar 19, 2018)

Hello,

I have been reading posts on here for a while and finally decided to join. I rode some in the late 90's early 2000's then got away from the sport for a while. Just got back into it this season and am pretty stoked on it again.

I had been riding a 1995 Burton Twin 153 and an early 2000s (I think) Lib Tech Jamie Lynn Phoenix 157 that had been in storage for a decade+... then decided to pick up a 2018 Burton Descendant towards the end of this year in order to finally experience some 21st century technology. I'm really enjoying the new board.

I live in coastal Virginia and ride in the Mid-Atlantic from Wintergreen and Massanutten up to Snowshoe and Seven Springs. Hope to make it out West one of these years.

Anyway, that is my intro. Thanks.

nate


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

N8,
Welcome, go to Colorado but nothing further west. Colorado will ruin you for life.


----------

